# Uncle Jimbo 6 HS 2011 - mehr federweg ?



## xeno.MUC (17. September 2011)

Ich hab mir dieses Jahr das Bike gekauft da ich zusammen mit Freunden auch Touren fahren wollte .. bis heute ist nicht eine zustande gekommen also hab ich mich entschieden wieder mehr Park und freeride zu fahren .
Jetzt hätte ich natürlich gerne wieder mehr Federweg und evtl. Stahlfeder Elemente (Dämpfer ? ) Nun stehe ich vor der Entscheidung meins zu verkaufen oder was eigentlich meine frage ist um zurüsten !? Nur hab ich keine ahnung ob es überhaupt möglich und sinnvoll ist . Vorstellen würde ich mir 180 mm vorne und hinten  ( travel auf 180mm bei der 									Fox Talas RLC FIT 160 mm möglich?) und gibts ne möglichkeit den Dämpfer hinten zu tauschen gegen einen mit Stahlfeder oder vergleichbares ? - wegen Einbaulänge usw ?  Danke schon mal.


----------



## -MIK- (18. September 2011)

Vergiss das mal, Du verlierst die 5 Jahres Garantie (!!!) auf den Rahmen und ob Du da günstiger kommst, als mit einem Neukauf wage ich zu bezweifeln!

Generelle Frage: was willst in Parks denn veranstalten? Fahr doch erst einmal mit dem Jimbo nach Bischofsmais und schau was da geht. Das ist n Enduro, früher durfte man sich mit 160mm Freerider schimpfen also damit solltest Du schon auf Deinen Spaß im Park kommen und noch Touren fahren können.

Und btw.: Touren kann man auch alleine mit dem MP3 Player fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeno.MUC (18. September 2011)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort . Bmais war ich noch nicht aber Samerberg / Lengries und Saalbach . Fahren würde ich gerne alles was der Park hergibt, aber ich mach mir da ein bischen sorgen um die Haltbarkeit der Einzelteile, da man ja nicht immer sauber landet. Meinst du das Jimbo macht das auf Dauer mit ? Oder doch lieber verkaufen ?


----------



## -MIK- (18. September 2011)

Wie fährst Du denn im Park? Ballerst Du die kranken Linien? Knallst Du Dir die fetten Sprünge rein? Oder willst Du flowig runter kommen? 

Nehmen wir mal Willingen. Auf der Freeride ist das 160er Fully die Waffe. Klar, maches Mal fällst Du mit einer 200mm Büchse weicher aber vom Handling her ist das Jimbo hier unschlagbar.
Auf der DH kannst Du natürlich mit dem Jimbo nicht alles springen, zumindest nicht die kurze Linie über die Steine aber auch da kannst Du locker den Adidas- oder Roadgap springen.

Versuch es doch erst einmal, als nächste Alternative stände da das Beef Cake SL mit 180mm vo/hi. Laut heutiger Klassifizierung ein "echter" Freerider der noch zum Tourenfahren her genommen werden kann. Danach kommt das 203mm Beef Cake, was nur noch zum Bergabfahren geeignet ist.


----------



## xeno.MUC (18. September 2011)

Also atm fahre ich noch wie meine mama  aber man will ja nicht auf seinem jetzigen stand stehen bleiben .. also die dropbatterie hatte ich schon vor dämnächst alle zu fahren .. nagut die downhill strecke muss nicht sein aber wenn sie möglich wäre um so besser .D u scheinst ja ziemlich überzeugt vom jimbo im Sachen Haltbarkeit und Standfestigkeit zu sein .. Ich würde es ja gern behalten da mir der wertverlust schon  bewusst ist, aber bevor mir die ganzekiste auseinander fliegt dachte ich wäre es besser zu verkaufen . Aber du scheinst ja Erfahrung mit dem Bike zu haben .


----------



## xeno.MUC (18. September 2011)

Achso , ja das Beef Cake 203mm hatte ich mir schon angeschaut. Würde mir schon gefallen ..


----------



## -MIK- (18. September 2011)

Wie gesagt, das Jimbo ist ein Enduro, damit kann man es schon knallen lassen UND; Rose gibt 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen, auch im Renneinsatz.  

Die Anbauteile sind die gleichen, die Du auch an Freeridern oder DHlern im Einsatz hast. Mach Dir das mal bewusst. Nur weil Du ein reines DH Bike hast, wirst Du nicht besser oder schneller Fahren. 

Ja, vom Jimbo bin ich extrem überzeugt. Ich habe meines nun nach all den Umbauten perfekt abgestimmt und bin mehr als zufrieden damit. Aber ich will Dich nicht anlügen, ich habe auch eine schwere Büchse im Keller stehen, allerdings habe ich es genauso gemacht, wie ich Dir empfohlen habe: Mit dem Jimbo Touren fahren bis der Arzt kommt, Setup vom Fahrwerk verstehen, Fahrtechnik lernen und die ersten 10 Parkbesuche mit dem Jimbo absolviert.

Wenn dann Dein Fahrkönnen das Bike an die Limitgrenze bringt, dann gibts die nächste Ausbaustufe.


----------



## xeno.MUC (18. September 2011)

Danke für deine hilfe.


----------



## Montanez (19. September 2011)

Check das Video hier mal aus und überleg dann ob du fahrtechnisch schon so weit bist, dass das nicht mehr reicht oder ob es dann doch eher an dir liegt wenn manche Sprünge nicht hin hauen 

Ist jetzt ein Speci Enduro, aber ebenfalls mit 160mm Federweg und ähnlicher Geometrie! Und aus Carbon.

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/A-Day-on-Specialized-S-Works-Enduros,5948/sspomer,2


----------



## -MIK- (4. Oktober 2011)

So, ich muss da mal kurz was klar stellen: 

Vorweg, bin vom Jimbo immer noch total überzeugt und bleibe bei meinem Rat. Nachdem meine Kumpels mich auf den Thread angesprochen haben, ist mir aufgefallen, dass man da was falsch verstehen kann. 

Ich persönlich bin weder den Roadgap noch den Addidasgap gesprungen, habe aber von Raesfeld gesehen, dass das mit dem Jimbo machbar ist. Darauf bezogen sich meine Aussagen.


----------



## zrider (16. Oktober 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das Jimbo ist ein Enduro, damit kann man es schon knallen lassen UND; Rose gibt 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen, auch im Renneinsatz.



Ich dachte, Rose gibt 10 Jahre Garantie auf Rahmenbrüche? Die 5 Jahre sind doch das Crash-Replacement, wo man einen neuen Rahmen 50% günstiger bekommt?

Zitat Rose AGB:
*"Rose-Garantie *
Ihr RED BULL oder Rose Fahrrad wird  mit einem umfassendem Garantiepaket ausgeliefert. Sie haben 2 Jahre  Garantie auf alle Komponenten und _innerhalb von 10 Jahren_ reparieren wir  für Laufräder der Marke Xtreme oder Laufräder, die wir für Sie nach  Ihren Vorgaben montiert haben (keine Systemlaufräder) kostenlos jeden  Speichenbruch und _tauschen jeden gebrochenen Rahmen aus_."

*"Replacement-Garantie *
Wird Ihr RED BULL- oder  Rose-Rahmen _innerhalb von fünf Jahren_ nach Kaufdatum durch einen _Unfall  oder Sturz_ beschädigt oder zerstört, erhalten Sie Ihren oder einen  vergleichbaren Rahmen aus unserem aktuellen Programm zu _50% des  Verkaufspreises_."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (16. Oktober 2011)

Is ja noch besser...


----------

